# TV / Beamer / DVD / Bluetooth Verkabelung



## brainsucker (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde demnächst in eine neue Wohnung ziehen und habe dort die Möglichkeit sämtliche Einrichtung samt verkabelung nach meinen Vorstellungen zu realisieren. Ein besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich dabei auf die Fernseh / HiFi Anlage richten. Ich würde mir gerne einen Deckenbeamer anschaffen über den ich Filme (DVDs / Blueray etc.) abr auch normales Fernsehen abspielen lassen möchte. Den Fernseh soll er jedoch nicht vollständig ersetzen (um die Lebensdauer der Beamerröhre zu erhöhen). Fernsehgerät sowie Beamer müsste noch angeschafft werden. Eine Dolby Digital Anlage samt DVD Player mit optischen Anschlüssen habeich bereits.

Der Fernseh sollte ein Flachbild werden, der Beamer möglichst HD fähig.

Weiterhin habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht meine alten VHS Kassetten zu digitalisieren. Diese liegen derzeit auf einer externen Festplatte mit LAN Anschluss. 

Ein zweiter Fernsehr soll im Schlafzimmer installiert werden.

Soviel mal zur Ausgangssituation. Nun meine Frage:

Wie installiere ich das Ganze am Besten, so dass ich später auf alle Medien zugreifen kann? wäre es z.B. möglich dass ich von beiden Fernsehgeräten und dem Beamer auf die Filme der externen Festplatte zugreifen kann, ohne diese ständig ab und wieder anschließen zu müssen? Wie kann man es machen dass ich im Wohnzimmer (dort steht 1 Fernsehr + Beamer) einfach zwischen TV via Beamer und Fernsehr umschalten kann? Die Dolby Digital Anlage sollte natürlich für beide Geräte ohne umklemmen zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das evtl. über einen Server (PC) realisieren kann? Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder Ahnung wie man das machen könnte. 

Was würde ich dafür alles benötigen (Hardware / software / Kabel etc...)

Freue mich über Eure Tipps und Tricks

Vielen Dank dafür schonmal

Euer Brainsucker


----------

